# New Klein Multimeter



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the magnetic feature and the probe for smaller conductors.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kids toys... They cant even make a good screwdriver...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Kids toys... They cant even make a good screwdriver...


Neither can Fluke.

~Matt


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

The hook looks awkward and cheap.

I'd end up breaking it within a week.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jza said:


> Neither can Fluke.
> 
> ~Matt


Are you whacked?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Are you whacked?


He is? I have never seen Fluke screwdrivers, let alone good ones.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The assumption was that fluke makes **** meters like Klein. Based on the fact fluke doesn't make screw drivers why would he even make that comment if that's what he was taking about.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Whether Fluke makes good screwdrivers is moot because they aren't in the business of making screwdrivers.

One of Klein's claims to fame is their screwdrivers, and they can't even get that right reliably. I certainly won't rush to buy their meters, either.

-John


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

John, how is that Milwaukee fork meter holding up?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wasn't impressed when UEI came out with their hook meter, not impressed with Klein's either.

And that video is pathetic, instead of just jamming the clamp meter into the panel like a moron why don't we pull the conductor out a little bit :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> John, how is that Milwaukee fork meter holding up?


 Not bad, I still haven't found a good holster for it, so I haven't been carrying it like I should.

Otherwise, no complaints. Having the high or low Z selector has saved me a couple of headaches already.


Jlarson said:


> ...And that video is pathetic, instead of just jamming the clamp meter into the panel like a moron why don't we pull the conductor out a little bit :laughing:


 Reminds me of late-night infomercials that offer solutions for problems that don't exist. "HOW MANY TIMES HAS THIS HAPPENED TO YOU?!?!" Never. That's never happened to me. 

-John


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Edrick said:


> The assumption was that fluke makes **** meters like Klein. Based on the fact fluke doesn't make screw drivers why would he even make that comment if that's what he was taking about.


Your assumption is incorrect. The point I was trying to make is Fluke makes a great meter, but they don't make a screwdriver any better than Klein. It was a sarcastic reply to TOOL_5150. You're out of the loop, and a moron. What I'm trying to say is just because Klein has made some garbage, doesn't mean that their meters will be **** too.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Wasn't impressed when UEI came out with their hook meter, not impressed with Klein's either.
> 
> And that video is pathetic, instead of just jamming the clamp meter into the panel like a moron why don't we pull the conductor out a little bit :laughing:


Maybe their target market segment are morons.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Just as you wouldn't use 600v range when you're working on low voltage stuff on DMM, you don't want to hang out in very bottom end of the range, because the accuracy is severely compromised. Many cheap DMMs actually have fewer ranges.

The specs are not too impressive and the video demonstration of using it on a residential light switch is not a good representation of its capability. It's specs show that for 120v, you really can't use it to measure anything below 110W and its useless on residential fluorescent loads as it is average responding.

While it might fit in small areas, it won't accurately meter small loads typical of those small areas and readings are inaccurate on all non-linear load since it is not true RMS responding. 


*0.9 ~ 200A 0.1A ± (2.5% + 8 digits)*
Overload Protection: 200A
Frequency: 45 to 400Hz
Response: *Averaging*

Suppose you've got two 60W light bulbs for porch lighting, pulling 1.0A 120v. 
Per specifications, the allowable deviation is 2.5% + 8 digits, so it will read anything from 0.2A to 1.8A and still be within specs. Replace the two lamps with 13W CFLs and you've got non-linear load that falls below the minimum usable rating of 0.9A and it becomes useless. 

If you're going to be messing with <10A, you're gonna want something with dual range, like 20 and 200A. 99% of residential circuits will be under 20A, with the exception of main feeder and 208 or 240v major appliances.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Wasn't impressed when UEI came out with their hook meter, not impressed with Klein's either.


It's the same meter. Klein rebranding UEI meters. Maybe they should start rebranding Ideal screwdrivers so people can gain a little faith back.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> It's the same meter. Klein rebranding UEI meters. Maybe they should start rebranding Ideal screwdrivers so people can gain a little faith back.


They increased the amp range though. I think UEI's only goes to 100 amps.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Are you whacked?


He looks like this...:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> They increased the amp range though. I think UEI's only goes to 100 amps.


That's because the hook is only big enough for a #6 and 100 amps is the most current that can go through a number 6. Direct quote


> The CH2 snaps onto the Phoenix meter body and allows measurements of #6 wire and smaller and currents up to 100 Amps AC (the highest amperage able to travel through a #6 wire).


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jza said:


> Your assumption is incorrect. The point I was trying to make is Fluke makes a great meter, but they don't make a screwdriver any better than Klein. It was a sarcastic reply to TOOL_5150. You're out of the loop, and a moron. What I'm trying to say is just because Klein has made some garbage, doesn't mean that their meters will be **** too.


You just call me a moron? Did you really now? Please don't make me laugh.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Edrick said:


> You just call me a moron? Did you really now? Please don't make me laugh.


I was laughing the instant i opened this thread.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

